# 49er Historical Bottle Show



## westernbittersnut (Nov 21, 2012)

The 35th 49er Historical Bottle Show will be held at the Gold Country Fairgrounds in Auburn, CA on November 30th and December 1st, 2012. The 'Best of the West' bottle show this year will feature ROSENBAUMS bitters and CUNDURANGO bitters bottles as the featured display. All collectors/dealers are invited and encouraged to bring their examples of these bottles to display in a large wonderful back-lit display cabinet with locking glass doors. We have room for 60 examples. This is not a judged event. This is the largest antique bottle show held in California outside of a FOHBC National.


----------



## nhglass (Nov 21, 2012)

We are looking forward to the show Warren !!!! It will be nice to catch up with you there []


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll be there, I dont have a lot of Merch this year though... dang bronchial congestion going on has kept me inside and not digging for going on three weeks now!


----------



## nhglass (Nov 23, 2012)

See you up there Matt.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 23, 2012)

for sure Dale, maybe we can hunt up some New England glass!


----------



## nhglass (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds good to me Matt ! Let the quest for New England glass begin !!!!!


----------



## westernbittersnut (Dec 14, 2012)

The 49er Historical Bottle show for 2013 is scheduled for a new venue! We are planning to move the show to a larger building where all 130 sales tables will be housed into ONE building. In fact we are hoping to increase the sales tables to 200 next year. We have several vendors coming to our new location who have never set-up before at our previous location. We are hoping to expand this bottle show to be THE largest ever put on in CALIFORNIA. This is very exciting news.


----------



## nhglass (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking forward to the move to the new venue Warren []


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  westernbittersnut
> 
> The 49er Historical Bottle show for 2013 is scheduled for a new venue! We are planning to move the show to a larger building where all 130 sales tables will be housed into ONE building. In fact we are hoping to increase the sales tables to 200 next year. We have several vendors coming to our new location who have never set-up before at our previous location. We are hoping to expand this bottle show to be THE largest ever put on in CALIFORNIA. This is very exciting news.


 Sounds like the new location is a done deal!! where is it?? and is it closer to Sacramento?? inquiring minds WANT to know...[]


----------



## nhglass (Dec 16, 2012)

Roseville, CA.


----------



## westernbittersnut (Dec 16, 2012)

The 49er Historical Bottle Show is moving to the Placer County Fairgrounds in Roseville, Ca. The new site will have ample parking next to the building which is close, flat and almost 2000 parking spaces. Plus over 70 RV spaces next to the building as well! Plenty of hotels, restaurants nearby. A nice grass courtyard just outside the exhibit building for sitting outside, etc. I see great times happening at our new location. I also see this show expanding in size for the first time in roughly 30 years! We are now not limited in size and can accommodate all vendors that wish to set-up at this show. Same time and date as we have had.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 17, 2012)

[]wow!!  Thats great news, thanks for the info...........Andy


----------

